# Unleashed areas for Dogs in Dubai



## karb (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello All
Saw a couple of threads regarding the Dog Living topic in UAE but these threads are now closed and things/rules may have changed since. so i'm creating this new thread

We (me and familly) may come to live to Dubai soon. We have a 2 year old English Setter that needs almost daily running exercise and we are looking for the best solution in choosing where to live.
i understand Arabian Ranches, and Green communities are the most dog friendly solution so far. is it still the case ?

Also, what is the best solution to make the dog run unleashed ?, i understand there is some beaches, which one are they ?

Finally, i understand that there is a dog community owners in the greens, would be happy to have their feedback on how they live with daily walks (leashed or unleashed) with the doggies

thks much


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The rules are quite simple, dogs are not allowed to be off the leash in ANY public area. Dogs are not allowed on beaches - you have to drive away from the city to deserted beaches.

The best place to let your dog have a run around is in the desert in all honesty.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Ironically, dogs can't be off a lease but on Jumeriah beach you can parade your pet Tiger or Lion or Panther !!!!! AND then cruise around with them in your 4 X 4 !!!!


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Could someone with a dog please post a reply ??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

johnwasamover said:


> Could someone with a dog please post a reply ??


I did!


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

With the greatest respect Chocoholic there were 2 questions in the post plus a request for further info from people who live in the Greens. 

Whilst informative regarding the beaches, your response comes across as a little..direct !


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly it doesn't matter where you live in Dubai, the rules are the same and if people are letting their dogs off the leash in public areas, they can be fined for doing so. Some people do walk their dogs on the beaches, but there are big signs on all the public beaches, clearly stating that dogs are not allowed.

You can take dogs to Ghantoot, it's a bit of a drive out but quite a few people go there.

I do seem to recall a group that took their dogs into the desert for some running about and they were doing something in one of the parks. I'll try and find the info.

And yes, many of my posts do come across as 'direct' - that's just me.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi karb,

I've heard and read different stories about being able to take dogs on a beach but would probably air on the cautious side and go somewhere away from the possiblity of a non - dog owner taking offence. Theres lots of sand around !!

I live in the Springs and there are dogs all over. There are also plenty of places to walk your dogs on a leash and meet other dog owners too. 

My 2 dogs will arrive in Jan and my decision to rent in the Springs was based almost solely upon catering to their needs in this area. 

You are right about the AR as one of the first things you will see when driving around are dog toilet bins ! Very unusual in this part of the world but a clear indicator that there are many dogs there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Chocoholic


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh The Springs is great for dogs, I was quite sad when we moved. Miss the lovely green areas for pooch to run around in.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sure the occupants wont mind if you bring ' pooch ' back for old times sake !!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As a non dog owner living in the Greens, I see a lot of dogs being walked around. Though it is against the rules (and there are notices about this in all lift lobbies etc.) I see a number of smaller dogs not being leashed (but owners carrying their leashes). There are a number of doggie waste bins as well. 
Big dogs are rare here in the Greens for obvious reasons - these are all apartments, and obviously a big dog needs its space


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, we moved here recently and had the same questions. We looked at the Greens, but despite its name, not too Green at all. I hear the springs and meadows are OK, but all depends on your budget. We ended up in Discovery Gardens, very affordable, and quite a few areas to walk your dog. As long as you "pick up", should be fine.
Setters need a lot of exercise (as you know), so its not so much about where you can go, but will he handle the heat?
Its cooler now, but still HOT (IMO)...god knows what we will do in the summer!
Good luck with your search


----------



## vale22 (May 14, 2014)

It seems like an old thread but the problem is still actual. I heard there is an open beach going towards marina, it is on the line with sheikh's palaces. I'm pretty sure if to arrive early morning, say 5 ish and preferably during the working days, you can let your dog run. Gotta try that tomorrow, or better say today already.


----------

